# Roller got his tail docked!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just kidding! He was barking at the neighbor and his tail curled around as i snapped the picture. Turned out pretty cool though.

HDR effect in editing program








Sharpen effect








And one of my fluffy girl. Shes gettin fat for winter, guessing she weighs about 40 lbs here. HDR effect on this edit too.








Hope y'all like! I snapped these with my phone which is only 5mp versus my camera which can shoot 14mp.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Does he look for it??


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha it totally does look like a docked tail!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Does he look for it??


Lol McCoy, no he doesn't! It's still there, just the way he moved it when I took the picture made it look like he'd been docked. Gives insight to what he would've looked like if I'd chosen to have it docked. Love my boy and would never do that to him, unless it was medical necessity. His only obsession is shadows/flashlights.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Got me.......lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

In that pic it sure does looked docked. After reading the title of the thread the first thing I did was to see who posted it. After seeing that it was *ThaLadyPit* I was hoping that there wasn't some freak accident. Glad it's just a clever picture and Roller is still with tail.

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

jttar said:


> In that pic it sure does looked docked. After reading the title of the thread the first thing I did was to see who posted it. After seeing that it was *ThaLadyPit* I was hoping that there wasn't some freak accident. Glad it's just a clever picture and Roller is still with tail.
> 
> Joe


No, Joe... no freak accidents. My babies are well, I promise. I'll even post another one so you can see his tail is still in tact. Gimme a few minutes to get on my phone lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha thats funny it totally does look like it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well here's proof he didnt actually get it docked.

Watching for boogars!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha it really does look docked!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah it does. I didnt even realize it until we got baxk in the house and i was reviewing the pictures lol. Thought it would be a good photo to share since it shows his muscle tone so well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL it does look docked. and Isis looking as good as ever even with a little extra weight.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I like roller's coloring....glad he still has a tail.lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MSK said:


> LOL it does look docked. and Isis looking as good as ever even with a little extra weight.


Thank you Amanda. Even her neck is getting thicker lol. I thought I was gonna have to put an extra link in the pinch collar lol.



~StangChick~ said:


> I like roller's coloring....glad he still has a tail.lol


Thanks Rebecca! Yes I think everyone's glad he still has his tail lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Good lookin' dogs B. I knew you wouldn't dock. But the pic looks very real. 
And there's nothing wrong with a little fluff. Don't give the poor pup a complex. LOL!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Shanna! No, I wouldn't dock unless it was medical necessity. I know the problems it creates with balance, especially at this age. Plus, he's not the type to clear a coffee table with his tail, so that would be senseless. No, no complex for Ices lol. Her favorite sport is eating lol. I think, if I wasn't into keeping my dogs healthy and at a good weight, it wouldn't bother me so much, which is why I'm not letting them gain too much weight lol. I try to keep their weight gain around 3-5 lbs for the winter time. Roller doesn't need too much since his fur is longer and has a double coat. I don't have any small sweaters from Trinity anymore that I can use for Ices... I believe they all got thrown away lol. I'll have to double check tomorrow though.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Clearance rack at Wally World. 
Ecko is a size 4T and has several jackets and sweaters. WAAAAAAAY cheaper then buying dog jackets.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol i'll jave to loik for a size 3t for her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

